# How long to quarantine new purchase?



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I just bought the cutest little 8-9 wk old buckling from a mother and daughter that thought he would make a good pet in a subdivision! They bought him and another little doeling from someone that had a small farm locally. They were able to already sell the doe. Anyway, I don't really know much about him, he looks very healthy, etc. 

My question is, I have 4 other adult goats, 2 pregnant does, due in early May (both FF), a buck and a wether. How long should I keep him separate from the others, and what should I watch for?

I know about CAE testing, my 2 does and buck all come from the same farm and were negative, my wether I had 1st and I don't know his status. I also know there's other diseases to worry about. Should he be tested for CAE? I do know he was bottle fed, but I DON'T know if that was from the very start.

I appreciate any advice on the subject!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Being a baby, he will be lonely if you keep him by himself. Also, if he was bottlefed....at 8 weeks I would consider giving him a bottle once a day as he will be stressed with his new home and will find comfort in that bottle, CAE is a consideration but is mainly transferred through milk. I would be more concerned with parasites at his age...lice, worms, cocci. Get a fecal done but I think I'd be more inclined to dust him with a "bug" dust before he is allowed to be where your current goats are.

Quarantines are normally for a month's time, this allows time to worm and have the area where he's kept be the only area he contaminated....at 8 weeks though, it would probably be best to have him wormed.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I quarentine for a month. I worm all incoming goats and at his age would also treat for cocci as suggested. Lice treatment as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...1 month.. :thumb:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

In that case I would QT for a month, but with him being a lonely baby I would at least give him a stuffed toy and spend a lot of time with him. (No toys with eyes that can be eaten and choked on though). I normally dust new goats with DE (diatomaceous earth) powder and use CyLence pour on (1cc per 25lbs). I normally worm with Ivomec injectable giving orally, but doing a fecal if you can will give you a better idea what to worm with. 

If he gets too stressed being alone you could use what I call the sacrificial goat method. If your wether is laid back and not too attached to the other goats you could use him as a QT buddy, if it is impossible to keep him stress free being alone since he is a baby. You just have to realize if the new kid gets sick then there is a chance your QT buddy could get sick too, or lice, worms etc. So it would be two to treat instead of just the one. Just an idea if his stress level gets to be too much.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can CAE and CL test if you want and quarentine for a month.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

On a side note for CAE testing you should wait until they are 8 months old to get an accurate reading. Any tests before 8 months can give false positives or false negatives. Or at least according to the State lab here that is what is recommended. Oh and you guys out of TN may want to check with your State lab if you have one, sometimes you can get free CAE testing done for instate herds just an FYI :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oops..read that wrong. Yeah...DDFN is right...they would need to be at least 6 months, 8 months is better, to test for CAE and/or CL. Was thinking you got adult goats here. :doh:


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

So, am I understanding right - any testing at this age for CAE, would be a waste of time? Would it be safe to expose him to my other goats without knowing his status? From what I read, it's usually transferred through mom's milk and through blood, is that right? So if he was bottle fed, would it be pretty safe for him to be around others?

Right now, he's crying a lot, I'm thinking about worming him and waiting a few days, and then let my wether be with him.

What can I give him for milk? Right now, I've been giving him some goat grain and hay and grass (in my fenced in back yard- everyone else are out in separate pastures - boys with the cows, girls by themselves  ) He seems to eat some of the grass, but just nibbles at the hay. Also, how much grain should I give him? (He eats that grain right up!)

Thanks everyone! You're such a big help! I guess this is practice for when my babies come in May!


----------

